

Procedural Altar Generation - norswap
http://www.ultimaratioregum.co.uk/game/2015/03/14/procedural-altar-generation/

======
Vendan
Makes me wonder if the author has seen Dwarf Fortress. It generates nations,
cultures, and simulates wars and such between them(and much more).

~~~
tluyben2
I would think someone this into roguelikes would know it. OP seems to be more
focused on the actual graphical representation besides the
syntactical/semantic representation though; something DF is very much not
known for.

------
jcoffland
The correct term for "spirits" religions is animist.

~~~
riffraff
I believe he refers to a wider concept, since he writes, "spirits":

> have a range of animistic of (ED: I think he means "or") shamanistic
> beliefs, totemism, ancestor worship, etc

so even if e.g. fetishism or cults of the ancestors might generally coexist
with animism they are not exactly the same, hence the made up "spirits
religions".

------
nether
How many iterations until it generates islam

